

Rob Pike's Talks About GO At Stanford  - signa11
http://stanford-online.stanford.edu/courses/ee380/100428-ee380-300.asx

======
drallison
<http://ee380.stanford.edu> gives the schedule of the talks in the series.
Click on the video camera icon to see the video. Needs Windows Media Player.

IMHO it's a great talk.

